# I've been listening to Bitcoin podcasts and reading posts on here



## Herod (Aug 4, 2022)

I've noticed a lot of you Bitcoiners are falling into the same logical error that I would expect a Keynesian economist or a particularly smooth-brained chimp to fall into. Fortunately I'm here to educate you guys.

Money is NOT a tool primarily for spending. This is NOT the most important feature nor primary purpose of money and is NOT why money has value. You do NOT use money when you spend it on a ham sandwich.

Money is a tool primarily for saving. This is the most important feature and primary purpose of money and is why money has value. You begin using money when you save in it and you cease using money when you exchange it for a ham sandwich.

This is why Keynesians and midwits with limited cognitive ability do not and will never see the value of Bitcoin. In their limited minds spending is what is important and this is why they go on and on about nonsense metrics like GDP


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 4, 2022)

Ah sweet another bait thread

Respect for being higher-effort than most other baitposters though


----------



## Uncle June (Aug 4, 2022)

Join Date: Monday


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 4, 2022)

Theme song for thread because cringe begets cringe:


----------



## Uncle Sid (Aug 4, 2022)

Money is fungible. That's its primary strength. Bitcoin (and other ledger-based systems) are not. Hence, they are not money. They are -  in the parlance of economics - positional goods.



ETA: typo


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 4, 2022)

Money is a primarily for storing value. We don't want to barter for every transaction, especially when you have something that is not dividable, easier to designate something that is woth 0.3 goat and 0.01 milk cartons and use it instead to trade.
If we want to go that route with Bitcoin the problem is that the value it stores is the energy spent making it and hype. If the hype goes away its value will go to zero.


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 4, 2022)

Herod said:


> You do NOT use money when you spend it on a ham sandwich.


yes you do


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 4, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> yes you do


not if you have a gun

checkmate MMT


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 4, 2022)

I will gladly exchange crypto tomorrow for a ham sandwich today.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 5, 2022)

@Herod fuck off sig


----------



## The Great Milenko (Aug 5, 2022)

One might as well invest in Poker at the Casino.


----------



## Kernel32 Sanders (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh look! A potential cringe thread!

TBH Herod, I can't tell if you're serious, or trolling.

The real smart ones either know the game is rigged and don't play, like me, or they know it's all an unregulated casino in cryptocurrency and just have fun with it.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 6, 2022)

Kernel32 Sanders said:


> TBH Herod, I can't tell if you're serious, or trolling.


Yeah Im sure the copypaste that he posted is genuine you fucking retard.


----------



## Kernel32 Sanders (Aug 7, 2022)

(((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) said:


> Yeah Im sure the copypaste that he posted is genuine you fucking retard.


You never really know anymore. That said, I'll wear that autistic badge you gave me with pride. Was wondering when I'd get one on this site.


----------

